# augenzwinkernde



## dergott

Amigos, no he podido hallar la acepción *augenzwinkernd*, ¿se tratará de algo que guiña?

Entsprechend sind die Eliten dieser Weltgegenden immer in mehreren Traditionen zu Haus. Sie pflegen den offiziösen Diskurs des römischen Rechts und der liberalen Demokratie, aber ihre Stärke ist die gewisse _*augenzwinkernde*_ Ironie zugunsten der darin „verbotenen" Werte. 

Mi traducción:
Paralelamente, las elites de estas regiones del mundo están siempre presentes en el seno de las diferentes las tradiciones hogareñas. Estas cultivan el discurso extraoficial del derecho romano y de la democracia liberal, pero su fortaleza es la cierta ironía _*augenzwinkernd*_ en beneficio de los valores allí “prohibidos”.


----------



## Jana337

dergott said:
			
		

> Amigos, no he podido hallar la acepción *augenzwinkernd*, ¿se tratará de algo que guiña?
> 
> Entsprechend sind die Eliten dieser Weltgegenden immer in mehreren Traditionen zu Haus*e*. Sie pflegen den offiziösen Diskurs des römischen Rechts und der liberalen Demokratie, aber ihre Stärke ist die gewisse _*augenzwinkernde*_ Ironie zugunsten der darin „verbotenen" Werte.
> 
> Mi traducción:
> Paralelamente, las elites de estas regiones del mundo están siempre presentes en el seno de las diferentes las tradiciones hogareñas. Estas cultivan el discurso extraoficial del derecho romano y de la democracia liberal, pero su fortaleza es la cierta ironía _*augenzwinkernd*_ en beneficio de los valores allí “prohibidos”.


Entsprechend - consequently, por consiguiente (does paralelamente convey the same idea?)
I don't think the first sentence is translated correctly. 
In den Traditionen zu Hause sein - to adopt the traditions, to make them a part of one's everyday life. They are not traditions related to home, which las tradiciones hogareňas mean (to me at least).

augenzwinkernd - in this context cheeky, mischievous friendly&conspirational
No sé cómo traducirlo.  Juguetón?

Jana


----------



## dergott

Thanks Jana, augenzwinkernd could be "travieso"


----------



## Whodunit

My version. Please correct it immediately. 

Correspondientemente, las elites de estas regiones del mundo han hecho las varias las tradiciones. Ellas siguen el discurso extraoficial de la justicia romana y de la democracia liberal. Pero su fuerza es la cierta ironía atrevida, pero remisible, en beneficio de los valores allí "prohibidos".

Please correct this terrible Spanish.


----------



## dergott

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## elroy

My suggestion: 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Correspondientemente, Por consiguiente, las elites de estas regiones del mundo se han hecho las  adaptado a varias las tradiciones. Ellas siguen Cultivan el discurso extraoficial de la justicia romana del derecho romano y de la democracia liberal. Pero su fuerza  fortaleza es la  una cierta ironía atrevida, pero remisible, traviesa en beneficio de los valores allí "prohibidos".


----------



## dergott

¡Muchas gracias elroy!


----------

